# Pensa nova



## ideanese

I was wondering... what does the expression "pensa nova" mean in the following sentence:

Eruditio eius numquam longior fiet quam necessarium est, nam continenter *pensa nova* discipulis invenit.

I know that "pensare" is "to think" in italian and "nova" is "new" in latin. But is "pensa nova" then "think new" or "he/she/it thinks new" (meaning that you exercise/practise new thinking)...?


----------



## miyamoto_musashi

It does mean new thinking.


----------



## ideanese

OK, "pensa nova" litterally means "new thinking". That's new to me. Is it then a noun, like "this is (a) new thinking - or a verb, like "I'm new thinking"?


----------



## Anne345

pensa is plural of penseum : _a charge_, _duty_, _office_ => a work like home-work


----------



## ideanese

Anne345 said:


> pensa is plural of penseum : _a charge_, _duty_, _office_ => a work like home-work


 
Which means that "pensa nova" couldn't mean "new thinking", right?... 

Well, what does the sentence - and thus the words "pensa nova" - then mean:

Eruditio eius numquam longior fiet quam necessarium est, nam continenter *pensa nova* discipulis invenit.


----------



## Anne345

Her education will never become longer than required, because she invents new works persistently for her pupils. 

Later in the text : 
_Pensum illud, quod libenter accepit, totum tempus liberum durat._ 
This work, which she accepts freely, occupies all its leisure.


----------



## ideanese

Anne345 said:


> Her education will never become longer than required, because she invents new works persistently for her pupils.
> 
> Later in the text :
> _Pensum illud, quod libenter accepit, totum tempus liberum durat._
> This work, which she accepts freely, occupies all its leisure.


 

Thank your for clarifying that "pensa nova" is "new works". Is "new works" restricted to the meaning "home-work" or could it also mean just "work"...?


----------



## miyamoto_musashi

The verb is invenit, so pensa is a noun.


----------

